# best books on bees?



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

What are the best books that you have found to assist the new beekeeper? I would like to have a couple on hand, but don't want to waste money on books that aren't going to help. 

I have found some great websites, but there is something about holding a book in my hand!


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

"Beekeeping for Dummies"...wonderful...Joan


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I second the "Beekeeping for Dummies". It's a great,easy to read and understand handbook.. I keep one at the house and one with my beekeeping supplies. I have tried to read many other bee books and either they are so tech. or they are written for a certain area of the country.


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

The Beekeeper's Handbook... very nice. better than Beekeeping for Dummies in my opinion.

justgojumpit


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

ABC's of Beekeeping


----------



## connie in WV (May 13, 2002)

thank you! I was just about ready to hit checkout on "Beekeeping for Dummies" but thought I'd check first.


----------

